# SG Grousemoor Blend review - yum!



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I was generously gifted (read: bombed) a healthy sample of SG's Grousemoor Blend by a BOTL not too long ago, and I've been really looking forward to putting it to the torch since. Note the Blend is capitalized - there are two Grousemoors - a Blend and a Flake. I have the former. Today was a perfect day for it: foggy and 24 degrees outside. I have no idea how that correlates to this tobacco, let alone Lakelands in particular. Perhaps my recent foray into snuff set the stage, but it is just as likely that it is entirely Sir Walter Raleigh's fault.

Grousemoor is a lighter colored iteration of the leaf - almost what I would call blonde, if that makes sense. SG's site lists it as having an aroma of lemongrass, and that is not far off. This is not a grandma's perfume Lakeland, but something more subdued. I do get the citrus, although to my addled schnoz the concept of lemongrass is lost in the sweetness of the Virginia leaf. It is a very even ribbon cut that promises to pack and light easily, even at its current moisture level. It is by no means damp, but a bit wetter than I have been smoking.

I smoked this in an MM Diplomat that I use as my dedicated Lakeland pipe. It took a bit to char and get things going, but once I did Grousemoor offered a mild sweetness and even milder Lakeland essence. If there ever was a gateway Lakeland, this would be it - very nice and not at all overpowering. I get the lemongrass in the pipe, but only lightly. There is also a very light floral note to the bowl that complements the sweetness of the tobacco rather than supplanting it. When I turn up the volume air-wise I get more of the Lakeland thing, which in this case I would best describe as rosewater and citrus. Imagine a pipe-weed that is one part Chamomile and one part Earl Grey and you've likely gotten it.

I REALLY "get" this tobacco. It is neither overpowering nor demanding of technique and attention. If this was a white wine it would be a pinot gris. Samuel Gawith claims that it is a 200 year old blend, and I can see why it has stuck around so long. I quite enjoy the variety of pipe tobacco, and like more than I dislike. That said, there are tobaccos that I review that I like and there are tobaccos that I review that I will keep in rotation. This is easily among the latter.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice review!

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Addendum:

The two forms for Grousemoor are Blend and Plug, not Flake. Please excuse this egregious error on my part.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Great review and glad you liked it. I have a certain fondness for this blend also. Agree with pretty much everything said!


----------

